# Webley Bulldog Safe Queen



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Got her out and got a couple of pix. Thot I'd shoot her w/some new custom load Adams 450 but.....she's a 442! Have had since '89 thot it was about time, wellI now know where to get the correct ammo loaded!!TTACH=CONFIG]1206[/ATTACH]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Does Dr. Watson know that you have taken possession of his favorite revolver?
What if Holmes has to face Moriarty without an armed backup?
What a dastardly deed you have done!


I recently read a bit about that Adams 0.450 cartridge. I bet that what I read applies to the 0.442, as well.
Evidently, the best protection against one of these rounds is a cricket bat. That's because their bullets seem to travel more slowly than does a well hurled cricket ball.
Guard your wicket, young man!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

But both rounds will make you smart! Ha!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> But both rounds will make you smart! Ha!


I am already smart. Some people even say, "Smartass!" :yawinkle:

The issue was not whether or not the rounds will make you smart, but rather whether or not the rounds will stop a civilian fight, stop an angry Amerind, or stop a charging Zulu warrior.
I believe that the answer was, "Probably not."

It has been noted that when a European criminal was hit by a police bullet, he would sit down on a curb and begin crying in pain and mortification.
But when an American crook has been hit by a police bullet that does not immediately stop him, his reaction is to attack and to try to kill the cop.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

lewwallace said:


> Got her out and got a couple of pix. Thot I'd shoot her w/some new custom load Adams 450 but.....she's a 442! Have had since '89 thot it was about time, wellI now know where to get the correct ammo loaded!!TTACH=CONFIG]1206[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 1207
> View attachment 1208


Damn, that's nice! Looks like Winston Churchill though.


----------



## becket (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello all! 
All I know is when I saw this pic, it definitely stopped MY heart! gorgeous!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanx! Bought this darling when Webleys were still under appreciated in the late 1980s. At that time $400 bought alot of Birmingham steel. That would probably just about pay for the grips now. 
There is some question whether this was manufactured in England even tho it has all the correct proofs and markings. The hump above the grip indicates continental design. The "Son", due to high demand, contracted w/some Spanish gunsmiths in the 80s and a S on the cylinder read seems to indicate this. May never know for sure!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

See above


becket said:


> Hello all!
> All I know is when I saw this pic, it definitely stopped MY heart! gorgeous!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to see you back, General.
Written any good books lately? Or ridden any chariots?

Now that you've instilled in me an appreciation of the Webley product, I am saddened that you haven't posted any more of them here recently.
.


----------

